# Wyndham  Timeshare deed back to HOA



## RonLux (Feb 15, 2009)

I own a blue converted fixed week (126000 points) at Wyndham Pagosa.  I no longer use it and needed get rid of it.  I procrastinated all last year, as I had spent a frustrating  and costly six months the year prior trying to sell and then donating another unwanted week to a charity.  But, when I got my maintenance bill this year (up $50) I got motivated again.

I had been tracking the Pagosa resale’s on eBay, of the last six listings, three went unsold and the other three went for under $100.00.  

So, this time I decided to actually start at step one and wrote my HOA around 1/5/09 (using the address on the maintenance bill) and asked what their policy was on deed backs.  I didn't really expect any positive results from this and was actually surprised when I got a call from their property management department.  Their policy was they would accept deed backs to the HOA, but only if the timeshare was a fixed week and only if the 2009 maintenance fees were paid.  They gave me the number of Wyndham financial services, told me that they have never heard of anyone switching back from points to fixed weeks and wished me luck.  

I remembered reading a post from the informed people on the yahoo group that converted fixed weeks were just assigned to Wyndham points and could be converted back, so I decided to try!

Next came a lot of needless frustration with Wyndham Customer Service.  I contacted Wyndham financial services, this was a comedy in how not to service the customer. They have a crazy policy of not ever calling the customer back, and can only email with a supervisor approval, which is always too much work for the customer service person.  Also, no one will buy in to a problem that can't be answered immediately, so they make a note in your file, tell you to call back in a week and then forget it, you've been handled .if you do call back then it's someone else’s problem.    I've learned that no one will try to research anything until your file shows that you've called them at least three times.  They remind me of the clerks in the big box stores where all the clerks are trained to avoid eye contact!  but I digress. 

 But, after three weeks of faxing requests to three different FAX numbers in three different states asking to revert back to a fixed week, followed up by many telephone calls, they got it done!  (I only discovered that I was back to a fixed week by checking my account of the website), no one I spoke with was ever actually ever able to find any record of my Faxed request!  But to their credit, they all knew that it could be done.

Then came the maintenance fee issue, my HOA (Wyndham managed) still showed these unpaid when I called them on 2/2/09, and of course they had no contact at Wyndham corporate accounting.  I called financial services again, no one could trace my specific payment. (call back in a week.)  

Then on Friday the 13th (lucky day) it all came together. I got a deed from my HOA in the mail, along with a letter asking me to sign the deed, get it notarized and returned to them and they would take care of getting it recorded with the county.  I mailed it back yesterday, so unless it get's lost in the mail, I should be Wyndham timeshare free in a couple of weeks at no cost to me for closing!

My HOA had an enlightened policy on deed backs, there are five or six HOA's at Pagosa,  I'm not sure how the others handle it.  But if you just want to get out from under those maintenance fees, in this timeshare market, I'd recommend you contact your HOA first!!


----------



## Corky (Feb 15, 2009)

Wonder if you are allowed to use your 2009 week because you paid your MF, or if this year is lost?


----------



## dmbrand (Feb 16, 2009)

Ron,
Thanks for sharing this information.  As a newcomer to timesharing, I found it helpful, and am glad it worked out well for you.
DawnB


----------



## RonLux (Mar 11, 2009)

*Update*

March 11, 2009, I received a check  for $1000.00 from the Eagles Loft HOA/POA today for my deedback.  As stated above, they required that I pay the $570.00 maintenance fee for CY 2009 and I I didn't get the use of the 2009 points or the fixed week, but their policy of paying $1000.00 for the week did put me a few hundred dollars ahead!

If anyone is interested, my contact at Pagosa property management was Marlene Jorgensen at 970-731-8396.  I wish that the Wyndham corporate customer service people were as easy to deal with as she was.


----------

